# Nesaea sp. tricks? Won't stay red.



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I see that the old growth is red, and new growth is green/yellow correct?
Are these plants new, or have they been growing in your tank for a long time?

Plants react with sunlight to create intense colors. Are your bulbs older? They might not be giving you the same output they were previously. Red plants will turn green when they don't get the spectrum of lighting they require.

People face the opposite issue you have with red plants, they stay green at the bottom and will turn red when they grow closer to the light.

If new growth is yellow/green I suggest dosing some iron in your water if possible. New growth should start to turn red after that. Hopefully that is your issue.

Plant gurus, if I'm being an idiot here please don't yell at me.

-Gordon


----------



## purebishop (Feb 16, 2011)

I think that losing red color is usually because of not enough light or not enough iron. As Gordon said, I'd try dosing soluble iron or putting in some flourish root tabs.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

You are VERY lucky to be keeping the red alive. Nesaea red is EXTREMELY difficult to get to grow in a tank. I'm surprised you're successful. Are you sure it's not the Nesaea pedicellata sp. 'gold' from FAN that just gets pink/red if starved for nitrates?


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

The tank and the lights are about a month old. (It's cycled) I have the lights about 7" above the surface...or about 27-30" above the substrate. I guess I'll try dosing some extra Iron. I don't think it's getting starved of nitrates. I test out at 10ppm.

Thanks everyone.....Does anyone else have a suggestion?

How much iron is too much?


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not sure this plant is even suitable for indoor culture. I don't know of anyone who has cultured it successfully long term. There's a reason nobody ever has any cuttings. If you were to succeed, massive amounts of light would probably be necessary. Probably more than any sane person would put over his or her aquarium.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gee....that's great news.
I guess I'll just wait and see what happens in the next few weeks. If it doesn't work out, at least it gives me a reason to go plant shopping again.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tinanti said:


> I'm not sure this plant is even suitable for indoor culture. I don't know of anyone who has cultured it successfully long term. There's a reason nobody ever has any cuttings. If you were to succeed, massive amounts of light would probably be necessary. Probably more than any sane person would put over his or her aquarium.


Ditto, I offered 20$ to the first person who could grow it well and prove this and sell 50 stem cuttings from their aquarium.

Maybe someone is out there, but I've not seen anyone grow this plants for say 2 years from the same cuttings in an aquarium.

I can grow it outside and in dirt etc, but it's not an aquarium.


----------



## smellslikefish (Oct 8, 2011)

Any updates on your plant? 
I haven't found it difficult to grow and it actually stays quite red/bronze for me, perhaps it's because I have been growing it for only 2 months? I basically just dosed a lot of flourish comprehensive and flourish excel and behind all that pressurized CO2. Check out the image by clicking my user tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Tinanti said:


> I'm not sure this plant is even suitable for indoor culture. I don't know of anyone who has cultured it successfully long term. There's a reason nobody ever has any cuttings. If you were to succeed, massive amounts of light would probably be necessary. Probably more than any sane person would put over his or her aquarium.


+1

Never seen anyone ever offer cuttings from their tank.

Grows great emergently though. Likely should be put on the non aquatic plants that are sold as aquatics list. Light has little to do with it.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

+1 to what Tinanti and Tom said. I've grown.. or should I say kept it alive submersed before, but it NEVER keeps the red for long. The only tank I've seen it stay red in is a tank with metal halides and actinic white VHO bulbs, and even then it didn't really grow much.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I find my Nesaea sp. Crassicaulis only turns red under tons of light. It loves light in my tank. I've gone ffrom 3 stems to 10 in the last month will have to see if I can boost its growth some more.  I did find that when I cut my Halides back to 6 hours a day it doesn't stay quite as red as when I had them under them 10 hours a day.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> I find my Nesaea sp. Crassicaulis only turns red under tons of light. It loves light in my tank. I've gone ffrom 3 stems to 10 in the last month will have to see if I can boost its growth some more.  I did find that when I cut my Halides back to 6 hours a day it doesn't stay quite as red as when I had them under them 10 hours a day.


I'm referring to Nesaea sp 'Red' in my post. Amazing plant, but such a pain.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

zachary908 said:


> I'm referring to Nesaea sp 'Red' in my post. Amazing plant, but such a pain.


Ahhh, I had been looking for that one but couldn't find anyone with more then a stem of it.

This probably explains alot.

Craig


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> +1
> 
> Never seen anyone ever offer cuttings from their tank.
> 
> Grows great emergently though. Likely should be put on the non aquatic plants that are sold as aquatics list. Light has little to do with it.



you guys are not looking for the right post here ya...I have some and its been in tank for 6+ months....I have offered this sp. several times in SnS. only 1 member (Craigthor) bought. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...staurogyne-sp-purple-nesaea-crassicaulis.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/156320-fs-lots-sp.html

My observation: Dose Little Fe regular..color will back up...I dose EI in regular basis and Extra 1 tbs DPTA 13% mixed in 500ml of hot water. Dose 15-20 ml every day.

WAIT: I'm referring to Nesaea crassicaulis not Red: My mistake.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

the Red one......not these others......I and many folks can grow those.
My bet has stood in the local groups for several years. On line I need some significant photo journal evidence. Eg, trim and regrowth of such new topped plants that clearly show no one did a switcheroo an they have similar color as the emergent grown plants.

I can grow it fine in emergent conditions with 100umol of light, this is low light compared to the full sun which 1500-2000 umol. Makes a nice terrarium plant.
That's about all we can say.


----------

